# Grizzly 700 Tires



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

Looking for what tires everyones using on thier grizzly 660 or 700 (or something comparible to it) for plowing. I have maxxis big horns on stock rims on it now but want to put an aftermarket tire / rim package so i can swap them for winter. So far im leaning towards mudzillas on, i think it was a set of ITP rims but not sure. Thinking the mudzillas might be a slight overkill but what's everyone elses input or suggestions?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

From what I hear, the stock tires are one of the best tires for snow. I have bighorns on my griz now but put them on right away. I just bought it in the spring so I actually have no experience in this subject but from what I hear, the stock dunlops are the way to go. I have a full set FS as well, LOL


----------



## ltatkinson (Dec 12, 2006)

I have Mud Bug Radials on my Grizzly 700 and they work great all year long. It is amazing how much snow these things will push.

Tim


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

ltatkinson;1068367 said:


> I have Mud Bug Radials on my Grizzly 700 and they work great all year long. It is amazing how much snow these things will push.
> 
> Tim


I've actually looked into the mud bugs as well as the mudzilla. This will be my grizzlys 1st winter so im pretty anxious to see how easily its gonna move snow and want somethin with some grip. BTW how do you like your 011 so far? Im in the market right now for one and seeing what everybodys input is on the new designs and engine performance.


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

Mud *****es or Kenda Executioners... Not just good in snow.. Rock, Mud..etc.


----------



## Ganz (Nov 29, 2009)

I have Highlifter MSTs. Best thing I added to my Grizz. Awesome all around tire.


----------



## ltatkinson (Dec 12, 2006)

Mine is an 08 Grizzly 700. Couldnt be happier. There are bigger machines that are faster, but i dont want speed. I love how it is pretty much unstopable. Put some good tires on it point it and go.

Tim


----------

